# My Daily Analysis



## pipaussie (20 April 2016)

*Gold Analysis for 20April *


Gold is currently trading with bullish bias. Expect gold to trade in the higher ranges with a target at 1271. A clear breakout above 1272 will push the price further to the upperside with the next target at 1290


----------



## pipaussie (20 April 2016)

*GBP/USD Analysis for 20th April*


The cable is trading a bearish bias. Wait for a clear breakout below 1.4346 to go short with your target at 1.4276. A break below this level will push the price further to the lower


----------



## pipaussie (20 April 2016)

*EUR/USD analysis for 20th April 2016*


EUR/USD is trading with a bullish bias. During this day, expect the pair to trade in the higher ranges. You should go long with your target at 1.1723.


----------

